# Loud "squeaks" on first poop/pee of the day



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi,

This has been happening for a while now. When I wake up my hedgie (10.5 months old) and he goes for his first poop/pee of the day he squeaks (sometimes quite loud). I looked and his pee looks clean yellow so I am assuming he might have a slight constipation. On the following poops he doesn't make any sounds. I'm not sure, but the first time he poops during the day it does look quite dry. Has anyone encountered this before ? He wont eat any vegetable/fruit I have tried until now. The only things he likes besides the cat food (which is really hard to find high in fiber) are tuna, meal worms and he used to like canned crickets, but not so much lately sadly. I've tried the Vitakraft wet food menu and he took a few bites as well. Does anyone have any advice on this ?

Thanks.


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Are you feeding him freeze dried worms or fresh?


----------



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

I feed him worms quite rarely as I've read they are quite fatty. But when I do they are fresh.


----------



## snorlax (May 13, 2017)

ive heard pumpkin can help (correct me if im wrong though) but if hes not eating that you can maybe try mixing it into the cat food? or would he still not go for that?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it a omg this hurts squeak or the ahhh relief sound? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

I tried mixing in banana/boiled egg in his cat food but he wouldn't touch those bits. I can't really tell if its a relief/omg this hurts squeak. Sometimes is unusually loud like "omaigad" and sometimes is more like a relief chirp. I have no idea.


----------



## snorlax (May 13, 2017)

maybe you could try mixing in the new foods in very super tiny portions and if it gets eaten slowly add more? im sorry im not entirely sure what that would be besides just constipation. what brand of food do you use? does it have enough fiber?


----------



## Matvei (Mar 8, 2017)

Yeah, I would try changing foods or mixing in more foods. 
And actually it sounds like it has too much fiber rather than not enough.


----------



## Mahuizoh (Oct 21, 2016)

I usually blend 2-3 types of quality cat food that are under 15% fat and over 30-32% protein. I doubt I can obtain better than 7-8% fibers without searching for a very specific cat food. Right now I bought and made a new mix which is about 6-6.5% fibers, which is probably much better than the previous one (around 4-5% fibers). I'll try some other fruits/vegetables maybe I'll get lucky with smth new.


----------

